# Wert verschiedener Fischarten



## singer (14. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß das einige hier meine Frage als verwerflich ansehen werden, mich interessiert ob jemand verlässlich sagen kann welche Fischart in etwas was für einen Wert hat. Natürlich hängt vieles vom Markt ab. Menge, Qualität und andere Dinge. Doch vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus oder weiß von einem Beispiel.


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

@zandermouse + @saily
Da habt ihr ja was angefangen mit den A4 und Eigentumswohnungen:q
Greetz Reiner


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



singer schrieb:


> Ich weiß das einige hier meine Frage als verwerflich ansehen werden, mich interessiert ob jemand verlässlich sagen kann welche Fischart in etwas was für einen Wert hat. Natürlich hängt vieles vom Markt ab. Menge, Qualität und andere Dinge. Doch vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus oder weiß von einem Beispiel.


 

Fahr zur Metro - stell Dich vor die Fischtheke und lies Dir die Preise durch!!! --> damit kennst Du den monetären *Preis* - nicht aber den *WERT*!

*Aber bedenke, dass der Preis und der Wert zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe sind!*

Der *Wert* dürfte immer im Auge des Betrachters liegen - den *Preis* erfährst Du am einfachsten im Fischladen!

Die Frage ist nicht verwerflich, sondern ******* und sehr mißverständlich gestellt, da jeder Fisch für jeden Angler seinen individuellen und oft ganz eigenen *WERT* hat (kleines Beispiel: Der Carp-Pro freut sich über einen 20 Pfünder Karpfen - ich mich nicht, so dass wir ihn vermutlich beide wieder ins Wasser fallen lassen werden - obwohl der Fang für den Carp-Pro einen hohen *ideellen Wert* haben dürfte!).

Der Stipper freut sich über viele schöne Rotaugen, Brassen etc. - womit die Fische für ihn einen "*Wert*" haben!-->für mich sind das allenfalls Köderfische, worin aber auch wiederum für mich ein gewisser, wenn auch andersartiger Wert liegt.

Von welchem Wert redest Du eigentlich, dem monetären, oder dem ideellen???

Konkretisiere Deine Frage und evtl. gibt dann noch jemand eine Antwort!

Ernie


----------



## rauber83 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

wie du eigentlich schon selber sagst, kann man da keine genaue antwort geben. der absatz, nachfrage, qualität usw hängen davon vollkommen ab. z.b. zahlst du im fischmarkt in destin fl. normalerweise zwischen juni und februar sagen wir mal 22 dollar für das pfund cobia (keine aquacultur, rute/rolle gefangen). von märz bis mai fällt der preis drastisch ab, da die cobias ihre jaehrliche wanderung machen. dann zahlst du um die 5 dollar. generell zahlst natuerlich für ahi grade tuna mehr als für mahi mahi. du kannst ja mal in die metro gehen und dir einfach die preise anschauen. da gibts ja alles tiefgefroren.... eigentlich ist es ja wurscht, kannst ihn sowieso meistens net verkaufen und warum auch...wenn ich zuviel yellowfin hab dann fahr ich an den hafen und verschenk ihn an befreundete kapitäne, dafuer bin ich auf den booten halt, wenn ich frei hab, ein gerne gesehener mitfahrer....#6


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Welchen Wert meinst du denn?
Den Preis, den du pro kg im Laden bezahlst oder möglicherweise die Punkte die du beim Wettangeln für einen Fisch bekommst?


----------



## rauber83 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Welchen Wert meinst du denn?
> Den Preis, den du pro kg im Laden bezahlst oder möglicherweise die Punkte die du beim Wettangeln für einen Fisch bekommst?



naja bei tournaments kommts ja drauf an auf was es geht. bekommst bei nem ska(southern kingfishing association) tournament mehr punkte für eine king mako als für einen wahoo. bei nem big game classic tournamet wird die king mako gar nicht mal in ner wertung sein......


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



rauber83 schrieb:


> naja bei tournaments kommts ja drauf an auf was es geht. bekommst bei nem ska(southern kingfishing association) tournament mehr punkte für eine king mako als für einen wahoo. bei nem big game classic tournamet wird die king mako gar nicht mal in ner wertung sein......


 Deshalb frage ich ja welchen Wert er meint:m


----------



## singer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Dann genauer, es geht mir um den Verkaufswert(in Geld) den die verschiedene Fischarten in etwas haben wenn man zurück im Hafen ist z.B. als Sportfischer. Eventuell weiß jemand die Spanne wie ungefähr die Fische in etwa gehandelt werden, als konkretes Beispiel weil er es selbst miterlebt hat oder ähnliches. Natürlich mit plus/minus für Qualität, Menge, Saison usw. Allgemein steigt der Wert bei den meisten Arten. Aber ein gesunder Fisch hat sicherlich einen bestimmten "Mindestwert" der eigentlich immer gezahlt wird. Für Exoten gilt das wohl auch. 

Supermarktpreise sind etwas anderes.


@ Dart 
Da bist du aber gehörig auf den Holzweg. Reiner Zufall das die Theman zusammenfallen.


----------



## rauber83 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



singer schrieb:


> Dann genauer, es geht mir um den Verkaufswert(in Geld) den die verschiedene Fischarten in etwas haben wenn man zurück im Hafen ist z.B. als Sportfischer. Eventuell weiß jemand die Spanne wie ungefähr die Fische in etwa gehandelt werden, als konkretes Beispiel weil er es selbst miterlebt hat oder ähnliches. Natürlich mit plus/minus für Qualität, Menge, Saison usw. Allgemein steigt der Wert bei den meisten Arten. Aber ein gesunder Fisch hat sicherlich einen bestimmten "Mindestwert" der eigentlich immer gezahlt wird. Für Exoten gilt das wohl auch.
> 
> Supermarktpreise sind etwas anderes.
> 
> ...



also beachte hier erstmal die rechtliche lage. in den usa wanderst du dafuer ins gefängnis, da du gegen federale gesetze verstösst, wenn du keine kommerziele lizenz hast. kann mir das in anderen laendern genauso vorstelln. es handelt sich ja um ein lebensmittel, was in der der westlichen welt stark kontrolliert wird. kannst ja uch nicht einfach eine kuh hinterm haus halten und dann schlachten und verkaufen... da gehoert schon mehr dazu. es ist ja dann ein gewerbe. hierfuer benoetigst du ja auch in den meisten ländern ausserhalb der eu ein spezielles visum, um ueberhaupt geld verdienen zu koennen. wenn du das unter der hand versucht, naja vielleicht hat ja die deutsche botschaft in dem jeweiligen land gute kontakt um dich da wieder rauszuholen |supergri und sorry wenn du glaubst die charterkosten so wieder reinzuholen... dann lass es lieber ganz bleiben....


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Vor allem braucht Du Abnehmer, die Dir so weit trauen, dass sie Deinen Fisch überhaupt kaufen!

Das fängt an mit der Kühlkette - also der fachgerechten Lagerung - dann mußt Du die Erlöse des Verkaufs in den meisten Ländern versteuern - damit geht es weiter - ein kommerzieller Abnehmer wird Fisch nur gegen Rechnung kaufen, damit er seine Einkaufskosten steuerlich überhaupt geltend machen kann usw.usw....!

Von der gewerbe-, lizenz- und gesundheitsrechtlichen Seite mal ganz zu schweigen - aber naja - vielleicht bekommst Du es ja hin!

*grins*

Träumen muß erlaubt sein!

Ernie


----------



## zandermouse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

@all,

also hier wurden schon so viele Aspekte des Themas
aus unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen beleuchtet, so dass
es mir schwer fällt die ganzen Zitate aneinander zu
reihen.Deswegen möchte ich nur von meinen Erfahrungen
auf den Philippinen berichten. 
Selbstverständlich hat Ernie vollkommen recht,
wenn er den ideellen Wert des geangelten Fisches
in den Vordergrung rückt. Für einen Angler ist das spannendste
die Möglichkeit einem bestimmten Zielfisch nachzustellen
und ihn selektiv zu fangen. Das kann eben eine Karausche
oder ein Marlin sein.

Ich gehe nie angeln ohne mir vorher Gedanken darüber zu machen,
wie der gefangene Fisch verwertet werden soll. Auch wenn ich
den gefangenen Fisch später trotzdem zurücksetze. 

Falls ich Fischen nachstelle die einen hohen Marktpreis
erzielen könnten, die ich selbst nicht verwerten möchte,
versuche ich natürlich das beste Ergebnis für mich zu erzielen.
Auf den Philippinen kann Jeder seine gefangenen Fische verkaufen,
ohne irgendeine Lizens erwerben zu müssen. Die potenziellen Käufer
wissen genau um den Wert eines Fisches und sehen wie frisch er ist.

Es gibt ein Anglercamp im Norden der Philippinen, welches ich
demnächst besuchen werde, wo es tatsächlich noch möglich sein
soll, durch den Verkauf seiner gefangenen Fische die eigenen 
Unkosten für Charter, Flugticket usw. zu decken. Es wird sogar
erzählt, dass manche Angler ihren nächsten Trip nur aus dem
Fischverkauf finanzieren können. 

Na das ist doch eine feine Sache !:m

Falls ich mal auf Blauflossenthune angeln sollte, werde
ich auf jeden Fall dafür Sorge tragen, dass ich am Fang
fair beteiligt werde. Denn ich habe schon Angebote gelesen,
bei denen der Angler sämtliche Kosten tragen soll und
der Bootseigener den ganzen Gewinn einstreicht. #q

Ja wo gibt es denn sowas ? Werdet ihr auch noch lesen.

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## singer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Wie ich es schon gedacht habe kommen eher Warnhinweise und Belehrungen als echte Antworten. Ich habe nie geschrieben das ich damit Geld verdienen will.

Ich selbst oder Familenmitglieder habe schon so einiges an Fischen bei solchen Fahrten gefangen. Marlin, Thun um die schönsten zu nennen. Mich interessiert einfach was an Wert(Verkaufswert) wir da erangelt haben. 

Sorge um Lizenzen hätte ich am aller wenigsten. Zum einen habe ich noch keinen Hafen erlebt(waren immer größere), in dem man nicht solche Lizenzen erwerben konnte. Oder der Eigner war registriert und kann dich als Mitarbeiter einstellen. Auch möglich ist es, das der Fang dir gehört du aber den Eigner die Sachen erledigen lässt und ihn prozentual beteiligst. 

@ rauber83
Du siehst ich kenne mich aus, wenn ich so etwas vor hätte wäre es kein Problem für mich. 

Und nur als Beispiel, in Norwegen kann man die Ausfuhrmenge von 15kg einfach umgehen, ganz legal wenn der Vermieter eine Lizenz hat.


----------



## rauber83 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



singer schrieb:


> Wie ich es schon gedacht habe kommen eher Warnhinweise und Belehrungen als echte Antworten. Ich habe nie geschrieben das ich damit Geld verdienen will.
> 
> Ich selbst oder Familenmitglieder habe schon so einiges an Fischen bei solchen Fahrten gefangen. Marlin, Thun um die schönsten zu nennen. Mich interessiert einfach was an Wert(Verkaufswert) wir da erangelt haben.
> 
> ...



naja geh mal den link durch. das ist ein fischmarkt pensacola. da kannst dir ja die preise ausrechnen. schwerfisch wird z.b. mit 8.30 dollar pro lbs gehandelt.... http://www.joepattis.com/Merchant4/merchant.mv?
immer noch keine ahnung auf was du raus willst, weil die preise 20 km weiter ganz anders sein koennen aber vielleicht ist es ja das was du suchst.


----------



## zulu (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Es gibt da absolut keinen anhaltspunkt.

Wenn du im ausland fischst kannst du dort nur die fischhändler in den häfen nach den preisen fragen.

Ich habe mir da schon solche listen geben lassen , da standen dann die momentanen preise und sogar die zulässigen provisionen der händler  drauf.
Das ist aber überall anders.

Preise ändern sich auch vor ort ständig und sind abhängig von angebot und nachfrage.

Angelst du in der dritten welt bekommst du für deinen fang fast nichts.
Der gleiche fisch kann an anderer stelle das hundertfache oder sogar das tausendfache bringen.

Darum gibt es eigendlich keine konkrete antwort auf deine frage.

Meine erfahrung !

Z.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Hallo,

ich muss mich schon wieder wundern, dann frag doch gleich: Was kostet denn ein Auto? Ja, welches? Ein Porsche? Wobei Porsche auch wieder irreführend ist, ein Ceyman, Carrera, Turbo? 

Man kann doch so eine Frage nicht so allgemein stellen bzw. beantworten! Es gibt 16778364335475 verschiedene Fischarten (hab sie gezählt:vik im Süß und Salzwasser, die werden mit Sicherheit auf dem Markt alle unterschiedlich gehandelt! Konkretisier doch mal deine Frage, dann bekommst du vielleicht auch eine gescheite Antwort!

Ich machs Dir mal vor: Weiß jemand wie aktuell das Kilo Dorsch im Hamburger Hafen gehandelt wird? So ungefähr...

Nix für ungut...

Grüße Alex


----------



## singer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie aktuell das Kilo Dorsch im Hamburger Hafen gehandelt wird? So ungefähr...


Aus meiner Sicht ist die Frage konkret genug, den ich schreibe ja





singer schrieb:


> Doch vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus oder *weiß von einem* *Beispiel*.


Gut Fische wie Thun, Marlin, Dorade, Mahi Mahi.

Das die Preise nicht immer gleich sind ist mir bewusst. Aber das erwähnte ich zu Beginn selbst. Deshalb haltet euch nicht mit dieser einen Sache auf. Jeder Fisch hat sicherlich einen bestimmten "Mindestwert" der eigentlich immer gezahlt wird. Für Exoten gilt das noch mehr. In Häfen wie USA, Mexico, Europa und teilweise Asien, also die erste Welt.


----------



## rauber83 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



singer schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Frage konkret genug, den ich schreibe jaGut Fische wie Thun, Marlin, Dorade, Mahi Mahi.
> 
> Das die Preise nicht immer gleich sind ist mir bewusst. Aber das erwähnte ich zu Beginn selbst. Deshalb haltet euch nicht mit dieser einen Sache auf. Jeder Fisch hat sicherlich einen bestimmten "Mindestwert" der eigentlich immer gezahlt wird. Für Exoten gilt das noch mehr. In Häfen wie USA, Mexico, Europa und teilweise Asien, also die erste Welt.



joa dann hast ja jetzt schonmal ein beispiel. google halt mal fishhallen in dem gebiet das dich interessiert..... dann siehst schon. 
aber ich glaub wir drehen uns hier ganz schoen im kreis.... wenn du wie du geschrieben hast dich mit den lokalen gesetzen und absatzmärkten so gut auskennst wirst du doch auch preise wissen die bezahlt werden. ruf doch einfach deine kapitäne an, die dir kommerzielle lizenzen verkaufen.....#c


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Wo bin ich hier überhaupt?


----------



## guifri (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Beim Thread "Wert verschiedener Fischarten" im Big Game-Forum :vik:

Na ja, aber so ganz erschließt sich mir der Sinn des Threads auch noch nicht...also ein Kilo Dorschfilet kostete letzten Donnerstag in Norwegen im Supermarkt in Stavanger bei Coop obs 100 Kronen (Vorgesalzen)...Vielleicht hilfts ja#c


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Was ist hier so schwer zu begreifen???

Er will wissen was ein Kilogramm ca. für einen Preis hat, für was und wieso ist doch egal.So könnte es z.B. aussehen....:

Marlin 5-10$/kg
                        Mahi Mahi 4-8$/kg
Dorado 3-6$/kg

Kann ich dir leider nicht wieterhelfen, aber schlimm wie sich mancher Erwachsener hier verhält....

mfg Flo


----------



## rauber83 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Was ist hier so schwer zu begreifen???
> 
> Er will wissen was ein Kilogramm ca. für einen Preis hat, für was und wieso ist doch egal.So könnte es z.B. aussehen....:
> 
> ...



also wenn erst so will:

Pensacola FL:

Aj Filet: $7,90 p lbs
Gag Grouper: 10,90 lbs
Mahi Mahi: 7,29 
Schwertfisch: 8,29
Tuna: 12,29 

Wahoo hab ich net rausgefunden. Marlin gibts bis auf Hawaii sowieso in den usa nicht zu kaufen.

ist das jetzt was du wissen willst? also dann rechnen wir mal: angenommen du fängst 2 yellowfins mit um die 50 pfund, dann hast du so um die 20 pfund filet. also das wuerde dann so 250 dollar machen wenn du es verkaufen dürftest.... naja bei ner 36 stunden tour die noetig ist die chance zu haben von pensacola welche zu fangen dann zahlste so 6000 dollar fuer ne vollcharter, 1500 pp. naja dann waer ja dein verkauf ein tropfen auf den heissen stein. lieber selbst essen  sagen wir mal bei nem schwertfisch mit 100 pfund. dann hast so was auch immer 40 pfund, macht also so 350 dollar. bei 4000 dollar vollcharter, die du benoetigst um den ganzen fisch zu behalten ist das sagen wir mal der tip für den deckhand #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Wer verhält sich wie?
Wofür wird diese Frage gestellt? Ich bin der Meinung, das wir uns hier unter Anglern bewegen.
Ich habe kein Problem damit, meinen gefangenen Fisch zu essen. Da kommt es für mich darauf an, das ich ihn mag und er mir schmeckt. Da ist es piepegal, ob das Kilo 3 oder 300 Euro kosten könnten/sollte/würde. Großfische bringen mich da schnell an die Grenze - und damit werde ich sie nicht töten, auch wenn ich es dürfte. Einen Fisch z.B. zu töten, um ihn  an einen Galgen zu hängen, schließe ich ebenfalls aus.
Also noch einmal die Frage: Wer benimmt sich hier daneben?


----------



## rauber83 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wer verhält sich wie?
> Wofür wird diese Frage gestellt? Ich bin der Meinung, das wir uns hier unter Anglern bewegen.
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, meinen gefangenen Fisch zu essen. Da kommt es für mich darauf an, das ich ihn mag und er mir schmeckt. Da ist es piepegal, ob das Kilo 3 oder 300 Euro kosten könnten/sollte/würde. Großfische bringen mich da schnell an die Grenze - und damit werde ich sie nicht töten, auch wenn ich es dürfte. Einen Fisch z.B. zu töten, um ihn  an einen Galgen zu hängen, schließe ich ebenfalls aus.
> Also noch einmal die Frage: Wer benimmt sich hier daneben?



naja ganz ehrlich, wenn ein bft tuna oder marlin im drill stirbt oder nicht wiederbelebt werden kann, lässt ihn dann bauch nach oben treiben ? schwachsinn mal wieder. naja ist halt ein deutsches forum :vik: das hat doch nix mit daneben benehmen zu tun... der "wie töte ich fische thread" ist wo anders ....


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Nö,
aber du verdrehst jetzt die Ausgangspositionen. Niemand hat von halbtoten Fischen gesprochen.
 Ich verstehe nur diese Fischmarktfragen nicht. Was ändert die Sache, wenn der Fisch 30 Euro statt 13 Euro das Kilo kostet? Wo ist da die anglerische Frage?


----------



## zandermouse (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nö,
> aber du verdrehst jetzt die Ausgangspositionen. Niemand hat von halbtoten Fischen gesprochen.
> Ich verstehe nur diese Fischmarktfragen nicht. Was ändert die Sache, wenn der Fisch 30 Euro statt 13 Euro das Kilo kostet? Wo ist da die anglerische Frage?


 
Davon abgesehen, dass Du nie in die Situation kommen
wirst mit einem 300 kg schweren Fisch dazustehen, der
im Drill verendet ist, ist die anglerische Frage für die hier,
denen das passieren kann, was mache ich dann mit dem
Fisch. Die anglerische Frage ist dabei für mich selbstverständlich. Wenn ich schon damit rechnen
muss den Fisch verkaufen zu müssen, weil er für mich allein
viel zu groß ist, dann angle ich doch lieber einen teuren Fisch, als einen billigen. Die Charterkosten von 6000 € liegen
mir ja so schwer im Magen, dass ich zum wirtschaftlichen
Denken gezwungen werde. Das ist eben etwas Anderes als
im Forellenpuff 30 € zu bezahlen und als Schneider nach
Hause zu fahren. Schon allein deswegen sind Deine Argumente im Big Game Bereich fehl am Platze.|uhoh:

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## rauber83 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass Du nie in die Situation kommen
> wirst mit einem 300 kg schweren Fisch dazustehen, der
> im Drill verendet ist, ist die anglerische Frage für die hier,
> denen das passieren kann, was mache ich dann mit dem
> ...



sorry soll nicht arrogant klingen aber wenn mans sich nicht leisten kann/mag dann soll mans lieber lassen. wenn du nachdenkst zum pilken an die ostsee zu fahren und schon ausrechnest  wieviel kg dorsch du fangen musst um in bekanntenkreis durch verschachern die reisekosten reinzu holen dann vergess es einfach. ich zahl im kfv wasserburg ca 200 euro pro jahr. denkst du ich hol das geld mit den paar fischen rein.

es geht um den spass und wenn dir dies nicht das geld wert ist, dann vergess es. low budget hat nix beim big game verloren. networking ist der schlüssel zum ziel. wenn du wes zum bieten hast, also z.b. wissen dann nehmen dich auch private leute zum big game mit (für ein zuschuss beim benzin musst schon rechnen) ich rechne so um die 250 dollar pro tuna tour privat......


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



singer schrieb:


> Wie ich es schon gedacht habe kommen eher Warnhinweise und Belehrungen als echte Antworten. Ich habe nie geschrieben das ich damit Geld verdienen will.
> 
> Ich selbst oder Familenmitglieder habe schon so einiges an Fischen bei solchen Fahrten gefangen. Marlin, Thun um die schönsten zu nennen. Mich interessiert einfach was an Wert(Verkaufswert) wir da erangelt haben.
> 
> ...


 



Und Du meinst es hilft Dir am Zoll, wenn Dein Vermieter eine solche Lizenz hat???

Verstehe ich nicht!

...und abgesehen davon sind die 15 kg eine Reaktion auf solche Angler, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen konnten, oder meinten, als "Angler" doch auch mal "Fisch-Verkäufer" spielen zu müssen und dabei so gierig geworden sind, dass sich ihr Hirn ausschaltete und sie es maßlos übetrieben haben! 

*grins*

Also paß schön auf, sowas kann passieren!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Wenn ich anglerisch Dinge tue, die mich zu dieser Art des Denkens bringen, und da ist es egal, ob es die 6000 Euro Charter in den USA, der Norwegenurlaub oder der Forellenpuff sind,
dann verzichte ich lieber. Wenn ich angle, will ich mich entspannen und nicht darüber nachdenken, ob ich das irgendwo wieder herausbekomme.
Und noch eines: Bestände mache ich dort kaputt, wo sie noch vorhanden sind. Ich kann in Norwegen nicht den Sailfischbestand schädigen und in Thailand nicht die Heilbuttressourcen
plündern.
Das in vielen Ländern mit ärmerer Bevölkerung die Menschen auf ihre Fänge angewiesen sind ist mir klar. Da habe ich auch keine Einwände. Das aber Europäer oder Amerkaner dann dorthin fahren und den heimischen Fischmarkt "bereichern" finde ich erbärmlich. Auch wenn es erlaubt ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

@ dolfin:

#6 *Daumen hoch!*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

Ernie


----------



## Dart (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wenn ich anglerisch Dinge tue, die mich zu dieser Art des Denkens bringen, und da ist es egal, ob es die 6000 Euro Charter in den USA, der Norwegenurlaub oder der Forellenpuff sind,
> dann verzichte ich lieber. Wenn ich angle, will ich mich entspannen und nicht darüber nachdenken, ob ich das irgendwo wieder herausbekomme.
> Und noch eines: Bestände mache ich dort kaputt, wo sie noch vorhanden sind. Ich kann in Norwegen nicht den Sailfischbestand schädigen und in Thailand nicht die Heilbuttressourcen
> plündern.
> *Das in vielen Ländern mit ärmerer Bevölkerung die Menschen auf ihre Fänge angewiesen sind ist mir klar. Da habe ich auch keine Einwände. Das aber Europäer oder Amerkaner dann dorthin fahren und den heimischen Fischmarkt "bereichern" finde ich erbärmlich. Auch wenn es erlaubt ist*.


Good Posting:m
Das sehen sicherlich die meisten Angler genauso.
Auf der anderen Seite, und da sprech ich ganz sicher nur für mich selber, würde ich nach einer erfolgreichen Tour auf Bft, einen üblen Beigeschmach haben, wenn sich der Touranbieter neben dem Tourpreis noch zigtausend Euros für den von mir gefangenen Fisch reinschraubt, ohne mich in irgendeiner Weise partizipieren zu lassen. Eine freie Ausfahrt wäre doch das Mindeste und fair....und das hat nix mit Pfennigfuchsen zu tun.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## freibadwirt (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



zandermouse schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> 
> Falls ich mal auf Blauflossenthune angeln sollte, werde
> ...


Da wünsch ich dir viel Spaß dabei :q:q:q
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## singer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Mir war von Anfang an klar, das dieses Thema nur eine minimale Chance hat. Vielleich 5%, aber es ist das eingetreten was eigentlich immer eintritt. Das Thema wird zerredet, es wird sich an unwichtige Einzelheiten aufgehängt und es kommen die Spezialagenten zum Vorschein, die Verschwörungstheoretiker die immer die Frage hinter der Frage suchen. Da kann man fünfmal beteuern, es geht mir garnicht darum Geld wieder rein zu holen. Egal, für die Experten ist das der wahre Grund. Kein Zweifel möglich!!! Wichtig ist es das erkannt zu haben und sich erfolgreich gegen die versteckte Intrige zu wehren.
Glückwunsch Doktor Watson. 

Nun es ist wie es ist. Willst du kein Ungeziefer im Haus, darfst du nachts nicht das Licht einschalten. Und wenn du nicht eine für jeden politisch korrekte Frage stellst, ziehst du halt die oben genannten Personen an.

Wer es verstehen will, der versteht es. Danke FLO!!

Ich werde hier nicht mehr reinschauen. Also schreibt was ihr wollt. Das ich nicht weinen soll wenn die Antworten so kommen wie ich will und den ganzen anderen Mist der immer geschrieben wird wenn man sich wieder erkannt hat in einer Kritik.

Wer etwas produktives beitragen möchte. Bitter via PN, Danke an diese!!!


----------



## rauber83 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*



singer schrieb:


> Mir war von Anfang an klar, das dieses Thema nur eine minimale Chance hat. Vielleich 5%, aber es ist das eingetreten was eigentlich immer eintritt. Das Thema wird zerredet, es wird sich an unwichtige Einzelheiten aufgehängt und es kommen die Spezialagenten zum Vorschein, die Verschwörungstheoretiker die immer die Frage hinter der Frage suchen. Da kann man fünfmal beteuern, es geht mir garnicht darum Geld wieder rein zu holen. Egal, für die Experten ist das der wahre Grund. Kein Zweifel möglich!!! Wichtig ist es das erkannt zu haben und sich erfolgreich gegen die versteckte Intrige zu wehren.
> Glückwunsch Doktor Watson.
> 
> Nun es ist wie es ist. Willst du kein Ungeziefer im Haus, darfst du nachts nicht das Licht einschalten. Und wenn du nicht eine für jeden politisch korrekte Frage stellst, ziehst du halt die oben genannten Personen an.
> ...



so falls du nochmal hier reinschaust dann les doch nochmal die antworten durch. du willst den wert von fischen?

also der preis war vorgestern im nordwesten von florida:

tuna 10 dollar
mahi so um die 7 dollar
schwertfisch 8 dollar

wo liegt jetzt das problem?


----------



## zulu (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wert verschiedener Fischarten*

Tja, ist nicht ganz einfach den kleinen blitzen in den hirnwindungen mancher ts  |uhoh: zu folgen .

Lasst uns dieses wirklich überflüssige thema nun 
endlich beenden.



|wavey:

Z.


----------

